# Erstellen von Dateien



## blackbirdthefirst (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist zu definieren das alle Dateien die unterhalb
eines bestimmten Verzeichnisses angelegt werden z.B. :

drwxrwx--- 4 blackbird propar ...

auch automatisch derselben Gruppe und demselben Benutzer gehoeren. Wenn also jetzt ein Benutzer aus der Gruppe users eine Datei unterhalb von propar anlegt soll diese Datei später
trozedem blackbird propar gehören. Es würde aber auch schon reichen wenn wenigstens die Gruppe übernommen werden würde.


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Ja, soetwas ist mit den Standard Unixrechten möglich.

Wenn du das SetUID bzw. SetGID Bit für das Verzeichnis setzt, dann werden neue Dateien mit der User ID des Besitzers und der Group ID des Verzeichnisses erstellt.


```
chmod u+s <Verzeichnis>  # SetUID
chmod g+s <Verzeichnis>  # SetGID
```

Gruß


----------

